# Good quality Goon 24 clones



## Mahir (16/12/16)

I'm looking for a good 1:1 Goon 24 clone in stainless steel. I saw some clones but they do not have the authentic Goon style chuff cap. I have Goon and Kennedy custom chuff cap/tips and would like to use it on a clone as I can't really afford the authentic. Anyone know where I can get a good Goon 24 clone? Cheers.


----------

